# ovarian cysts + IBS !!!



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok so we all know there is some sort of link between Ovarian cysts and IBS. But the Doc's aren't convinced. You get checked out and they put you on different meds that don't work or have horrible side affects.Does any body know if there is an operation that could be done. Cyst removal maybe?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ovarian cysts can cause GI symptoms, but they are not IBS. Lots of woman have IBS and do not have any reproductive system problems. Depending on the cysts they do occasionally operate, but they try to control it with medication and other less invasive things first. After all most cysts disappear on their own a few months time, so they don't like to cut something out that will be gone by itself. A lot of time you cut one out and a little while later another cyst can form and they don't want to cut you open repeatedly every time you form one, and a lot of woman do form them pretty regularly. They usually don't want to remove the ovary completely just to prevent some GI symptoms. Ovary removal has it's own host of problems and premature menopause can be really hard on the body.Some info on ovarian cyst surgery. There are times when they need to operate.http://www.emedicinehealth.com/ovarian_cysts/page10_em.htmhttp://www.webmd.com/hw/womens_conditions/hw181786.aspDo you have PCOS? Or just normal cysts?K.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had ovarian cysts removed in April. There was no cutting involved - done vaginally. I was already on the pill so my doctor figured they would not go away by themselves plus they were pretty big and causing me a lot of pain. My only advice would be - if you don't like the answers you are getting from your current doctor, find a new one.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have an ovarian cyst on my right side. The doctor I went to a couple years ago said it needed to be removed and the doctor I'm going to now acts like it's not a big deal. In my case I think it makes my IBS worse. The doctor I have now said that it has nothing to do with my IBS problems but I don't agree. I've read book after book that has said it can cause it to be more extreme.


----------



## 16740 (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with L`ash. I also have a cyst and it does seem that when I ovulate it will irritate my IBS. Or/ vise versa.?????


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have polycystic ovarian syndrome, but I didn't think there was a connection. I just figured I was extra puny with all of my health problems







You definitely don't always have to have the cysts removed, though - I have a lot of them, and with my medication I'm controlling it, but like someone else said: they couldn't go in every time I had one, or else they'd be cutting me up every month! Sometimes, they do need to be removed. But not always. In fact, I think the majority of the time they don't go in unless your cyst has reached an abnormally large size.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

See the doctor I went to before siad my cyst needed to be removed because it was very large in size. I've had other small cysts that have gone away on there own but this one is a thick walled cyst so I guess that's why it just keeps getting bigger and won't go away. I figure since I've had this one for over three years it's time to get something done about it.


----------

